# I'm Cured!!!



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

I've had ibs-d for 7 years and I have tried everything, every drug, diet you name it. I live in canada where health care is free in ontario. I finally spent the money to go to the mayo clinic.They prescribed latronex and Fedotozine and they work. I've only been on them for 3 weeks adn I already have my life back. If you've tried everything try this. Thank God!!!


----------



## nelly2 (Dec 19, 2003)

what were your symptoms?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm on lotronex, one tablet per day, so not so great. What's fedotozine?


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

You can do a search on the inetnert. Fedotozine is apparently a drug that works on the messages sent between your brain and gut.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I think Ricki-Lee means Lotronex, which is not for everyone and certainly not a cure. Once you stop taking it your symptoms come right back. A cure would be that you never have ibs-d again, even after you stop the meds. Lotronex has a max dosage and once that max is reached and doesn't work anymore you're out of luck. That's why my dr won't let me take more than one tablet per day now, so I take my one plus 3 immodium. I was on Lotronex before it was withdrawn from the market several years ago and felt I was cured then, too. But not anymore.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Flux said that Fedotozine FAILED the clinical trial.If this guy say that he is cure,he should come back here!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Anyway ibs-d seems easier to cure than ibs-c.But i will send an e-mail to this guy.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

are you kidding? I think IBS-D suffering far and away is worse than IBS-C Suffering!!!!!!!! The cramps the pain the spasms, the mess. Just can't compare


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

NO, i swing both ways with it, and i find that being C is by far the most uncomfortable. At least with D you know where you are, with C- i feel blaoted, uncomfortable and nervous the whole time.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

I think there is NO comparing. Both suck equally. I am D type and I still get sore, bloated and gassy as well as unpredictable D. The worst thing about D is how it ruins your life as you are constantly worried about when and where it will happen next. Come to think of it, I think that D type is more psychologically impacting. It has made me a very anxious and depressed person.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

ABSOLUTLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi every one,I just wanted to see the response I got first before i posted again. More info on me. I am 22 years old and a female living in ontario canada. ive had ibs-d for 7 years. I tried everything, buscopan, dicetel, etc. I used a narcotic oxycocet for pain management and it works very well but it is addictive so you have to be careful. i have used it for 2 years but am not addicted so it can be done.i used to have 2-3 bowel movements each day with unbearable pain. I had to drop out of university in my 3rd year bc my symptoms were so bad i would often pass out from the pain. To prevent this i used ativan and that seem to keep me from hyperventilating.Health care in ontario is free but really slow. I got fed up and went to the mayo clinic in the states and they confirmed that i did have ibs. You know that study on the main page at the mayo, i am in that. it's just a small questionar about your family history and a blood sample. my grand father had ibs.Anyway, you're right about fedotozine (tramadol is the other name, it is not in canda yet) being banned in combination with lotronex(sorry about spelling error). This is bc the two together can have the side effect of seizure but this is a 1 in 700 chance. My doctor and i discussed this and decided the risks were worth it. I take a very low dosage of both and that seems to be all i need. In fact i think i am having too much lotronex bc i started having constipation which i have never had before. so eat lots of fibre. The lotronex I take is in pill form( its a big one too) if you would like exact dosages email me. I will answer all your questions. Maybe my health is a reaction of the two drugs combined. Thanks for the feedback everyone. Feel free to call me too, 18885273316 in canada.


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

also, if you don't have both ibs-d and ibs-c than you have no way to compare. We all know how much people don't believe us or don't understand your pain. If you have only ibs-d or ibs-c and you are saying one is worse than the other, your are effectively saying I don't believe you. We all hate that so try to keep this discussion just for those who have both in the interest of other people's feelings.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If you go to the toilet 2 or three times a day dosen't mean that you have diarrhea.You can go and just do little and have a feeling of incomplete evacuation.That is CONSTIPATION!!!Do you was feeling that before your "cure"?I think that most of the ibs-d type are in fact ibs-c by making the mistake that i just talk above.


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

NO, Spasman,I would have large amounts of liquid stool each day. Constipation in regards to ibs is clinically diagnosed as peristalysis of the gut so that stools are pushed in both both directions within the intestines whereas ibs-d is is peristalysis of the gut behind the stool making it move faster in the proper direction but not allowing for absorbtion. in ibs-c the peristalysis happens both before and after the stool causing more water than normal to be absorbed. Constipation and slow bowel motility are not the same thing!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

i know this is off topic but its interesting how you describe constipation in ibs c. can you elaborate. are you saying that in people wiht ibs the stool is pushed out and also in? and thats the feeling of incomplete evacuation we get? and that this is a different mechanism from just normal C in normal folks. Where did you hear this? I find this really interseting and never heard it before. Is this something they talked about at the Mayo clinic? Which Mayo did you go to? What tests did they perform before you got your drugs. Please tell us about your experience there. Thanks, Susan


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi susan,Yes, in people with ibs-c the stool is effectively pushed one direction and then the other. This usually occurs in the large intestine. The feeling of incomplete evacuation is because the peristalsis in the colon pushes the stool in the correct direction, towards the anus and you go to the bathroom. Then another way of peristalsis comes which should push the next bit of stool into the rectum. The reason it doesn't adn instead pushes the stool back in the wrong direction-back up the large intestine- is because of the location of the start of the peristalsis or the squeeze. To push a stool in the right direction the squeeze must begin behind the stool. But in ibs-c the squeeze often starts infront of the stool. This means the stool can be pushed back and forth in the large intestine. The longer it stays in the large I. the hard it will become as more water is absorbed. In people with ibs-d the peristalsis or squeeze is happening in the proper place, behind the stool but it happens too often so the stool is pushed too quickly out of the large intestine without all the water being absorbed.Much of this information does come from the ibs clinic that the mayo clinic runs. I went to the one in Rochester MN. They did all the standard test- colonoscopy, endoscopy, barium swallow, eating a radioactive egg, bloodwork, ct scans, ultrasounds. All came up negative.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Why radioactive egg and ct scan?All this probablycost more that i could think.


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

The radioactive egg was a 3 day test to monitor the rate of bowel motility within the gut. The ct scan is just standard procedure. You're right it was very expensive, expecially for a canadian. It was about 11,000 US= 17,000 canadian total. But you can pick and choose which tests you want to have done, based upon financial situation. I asked for a total workup.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Ricky.I'm happy that you are ibs-free since your medication.A gastroenterologist told me that ibs-d is "easier" to threat than ibs-c which i have a somekind.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I truly resent you saying you are cured. Lotronex is contraindicated in people with constipation and would never be prescribed to them, certainly not in conjunction with an opiate known to cause constipation. I suffered greatly from the withdrawal of Lotronex from the market several years ago due to this sort of malpractice and am terrified that this may occur again in the future. I have never said this to anyone before in my life, and hope to never do so again, but you can go straight to hell for upsetting me like this.


----------



## rickilee82 (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm sorry if you resent that i feel better. Truly I am. I had nothing to do with your suffering and no one is making you read this thread. You are right, Lotronex is not prescribed to people who have constipation, it is for ibs-d prominant which I had. Also, this is a opiate which does not cause constipation. I am not a doctor and I suspect neither are you. I did not prescibe this for myself. If you are going to be upset with anyone, you should let your feelings be known to the Mayo Clinic doctors. I can't believe you would say something so awful! What kind of a person are you? The advice you have given me before has always been helpful. If you wish to make more personal comments please email them to me, do not post them on the message board.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Don't bother about the people Ricky-Lee,some have bads reactions.Just evoid confrontations.The most important is that you feel cure.It's a miracle.I want to feel like you and i will try everything possible to find a way out.Ibs is so vicious.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Trudyg,YOU SHOULD USE OTHERS WORDS TO EXPLAIN YOU!YOU SEEMS TO ACT LIKE AN UNEDUCATED.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

IT'S NOT BECAUSE IT IS UNMODERATED THAT YOU CAN SAID ANYTHING RIDICULOUS IN YOUR MIND!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2004)

Holy Cow! I'm never seen such a mean-spirited post and so misdirected. Ricki-Lee, I am sooo happy you for you. Thanks also for the lesson on constipation. The doctors at the Mayo clinic are the best in their fields and I'm sure they know what they are doing. So pleased for you and thanks again for letting us know of your success.-Susan


----------



## hopeinTN (Dec 9, 2003)

Stress makes IBS worse. Please don't be so mean to one another. Ricki-Lee, good for you to travel to the Mayo Clinic to seek guidance! Maybe I'll do something like that one day. : ) I'm sorry that you received such a cruel post above. Don't let it discourage you from telling us your good news.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ricki-Lee, its so great to hear that you've made leaps and bounds with your ibs-d. you are a role model to many for finally standing up and getting something started that has helped you. congrats!!


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I'm happy for you Ricki-Lee. But I am a little confused about one thing though. Are you sure you are taking Lotronex? You said it was a pill and a huge one. Can you tell me what color it is also??Again, as a person who has suffered IBS for 9 1/2 years I love hearing when someone finds something to work for them.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Ricki-Lee, Love hearing your success story. There are alot of people here that can probably use your advice as they try Lotronex, so please stick around. Here on the D board we are truly a nice bunch of people, but every once in a while someone from the Meeting Place escapes and gets in here and forgets where they are.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Good to hear you are doing well, Ricky Lee. Given the costs you have absorbed, I guess we can see both sides to the Medicare problems we may have.I hope everything continues to go well.Mark


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Ricki, how do you get the perscription up here in canada? I know it was perscribe in teh states but can yo uget it filled here?


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I usually don't get in between people, but Trudy your comments seem really out of sorts to your usual nice posts. I even wondered if someone else didn't post on here somehow using your name. Still, we all have bad days, and I can understand how it could be upsetting to you. Just remember we are all trying to help one another. Unless you have a relationship with Ricki outside this board and something else is going on, I think Ricki is only trying to help. I've been a bit cranky too at times, and I know how frustrated IBS can make you. Always feel free to email me if you need to "talk." BackFire44


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Back,they are not from the same place.I flush your relationship theory.Anyway,i don't think these comments can be excuse.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmmm, my relationship theory has been flushed. I really haven't the foggiest what that means. If it was a compliment, though, thanks!BackFire44


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Still kinda wonderring about the claim she is on lotronex. because she said "The lotronex I take is in pill form( its a big one too) "Sorry but my lotronex was a very small blue pill, makes me wonder why she hasn't responded to my question. I think she is taking something other than lotronex and is getting the 2 confused. But whatever it is I'm glad it's helped her.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Ricki-Lee, I am glad that you are feeling better....but isn't stretching the truth a little bit to state that you are cured! If you are "cured", then why do you continue to take the "drugs"??


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It's a plaster simon.I want a plaster too.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Which Mayo Clinic was that again, please? I've been on the phone with the one in Rochester, MN, since Tuesday morning and can't find anyone who has heard anything about an IBS study using lotronex (alosetron). Mind giving me a phone number, name, or other contact? Maybe the title of the clinical trial? Dates? You said talk to the doctors at the Mayo Clinic if I don't believe you, so give me a name.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

attack someone and then think they are going to give you information? are people nuts?! maybe its a different drug and she jsut got confused - big frickin' deal. where do you get off resenting someone else who's had some success? do you realize how SICK that is?


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

We are all suffering from IBS in one way, shape or form. The way I look at it too is that there are a LOT of other things that are way, way worse like for instance, colon cancer. So, we are here to help each other, lend advice and without judgement, feel each other's pain. This is a place to lend ideas and support, not to dump on each other...however subtle it may seem to you, someone's feelings are going to be hurt if you do not act out of support and kindness.Leslie


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I agree Joan.The people are nuts.I will punch you in the face and after this i willask you to pay my dinner.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

JoanI hopeyou aren't attacking me! I didn't attack her at all. I like you said maybe she got meds mixed up when she said lotronex was a big pill. I then went on to say I was happy she found somehting to work for her. no matter what meds it was.Never once implied that I resented her either.But I do find it odd that she hasn't replied to anyone still, but maybe because she's feeling so good she doesn't feel the need to be here. Well, good for her, hope it continues.If you weren't talking about me and what I said, then ignore me.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Sandi:Trudyg made the mean-spitited and uncalled for comments if you read from the beginning of this thread you'll find them. I think Rikki is not responding because she was verbally attacked and probably wants to stay out of it. It's true that there seems to not be a "cure" although I think when something works so well, we are so elated that we feel cured. Like I said before, we are all struggling with this together and I feel so fortunate that I can come here and talk to people I don't even know but who know how I feel better than my best friend.Leslie


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You're right I made the uncalled for comments. And Ricki told me to go ask the doctors at Mayo, so I'm simply asking her to supply the info, since I tried and the people at Mayo don't know of the study. I'd like to know Ricki was telling the truth and not scamming us. If she was, then I will apologize, both for speaking hastily and being ugly, as well as for jumping to conclusions. I think she was not and that is why she has not answered any questions, not only mine but those of others. Do you believe all you hear or do you want to know it's true and not made up?


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm afraid I'm a little skeptical about a "cure" for IBS, as I have been told by numerous people, mostly highly educated doctors, that there is NO "cure", only relief from symptoms. I am wondering why anyone would spend so much money for this when it's available here for free. If you're on drugs, you are not "cured" only relieving symptoms. We have a great health care in this province and not slow. I had to have an MRI done and got an appointment within weeks. Other tests were faster. I'm glad you think you are "cured" but it just doesn't add up to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2004)

i think "cure" is just a figure of speech. i'd be really surprised if were were "scammed". usually when someone's scamming they want to make a profit on some alternative med they are offering. this just seems like a story. so are you suggesting this is "emotional scamming?" i'm confused.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

If you're interested in what the Mayo Clinic says about IBS you can try this link http://www.mayoclinic.com/invoke.cfm?id=DS00106 I get their newsletter emailed to me and have no reason to believe that the information on their own website to be untrue.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm not talking about the info on their website. I'm asking about this specific clinical trial that Ricki said she participated in. I think she made it all up, she said to ask them myself, but I can't find who to ask. And now she won't respond. So I'm even more convinced she was making it all up. Why won't she respond if it was true?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The clinical trial she talk about is the one on the main menu here i think.Mayo have found a link with ibs and genetic.But it's true that those who claims to be cured post and disapear.Not funny at all.


----------



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

Trudy,I live in Mesa, Arizona and am a native of Minnesota. I've visited the Mayo Clinic in Scottsdale, AZ about my IBS (having colonoscopy and MRI next week) and they did mention something about a "program" and some medications for IBS-D. They're still ruling out the other stuff like colon cancer and stuff for me so a diagnosis of IBS isn't final but it sure looks like that. I'll see what I can dig up for you on information and post it here.Ricki-Lee looks like she takes a few days between posts (I haven't posted in about three weeks myself) so I can't say whether or not its a scam or she is just busy and not reading the forum. I'm happy she has found relief from her symptoms.I did find some stuff for you in the meantime. http://www.healthnewsdigest.com/news/hlth_ibsgen-31.html http://www.fmscommunity.org/ibs.htm http://www.medreviews.com/pdfs/articles/RIGD_3Suppl3_S3.pdf The last link is to a paper by Dr. Olden. He's one of the clinic physicians at Scottsdale who deals with IBS. Great guy.ErikMesa


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

So Erikmesa,no help for your ibs-a at Mayo rigth?


----------



## ErikMesa (Feb 17, 2004)

"So Erikmesa,no help for your ibs-a at Mayo rigth? "What is IBS-A ? I have problems with IBS-D symptoms.ErikMesa


----------



## Angela J (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi, This is my 1st visit on this site and am being treated for IBS-D, it's been over 10 weeks since my 1st symptoms started and as we have a free National Health Service in Scotland, I am being referred from my GP doctor onto A specialist in my local hospital. Though I have to wait till 13th May.I have been taking Colpermin to help with the abdominal pain and Lomotil for the D. It's been awful and it is comforting to read I am not the only one as you really feel so isolated sometimes.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Glad you find comfort from reading this site. I think all of us do. There are a lot of knowledgeable people here, and, working with your doctor, I'm sure you will eventually get your symptoms under control. It's a frustrating process, but there are lots of remedies, both pharmaceutical and ones you can do yourself, that have helped people here. BackFire44


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

The clinical trial she talked about is not the one at any of the links given above. I have searched them all. She said she was given Lotronex and Fedotozine. That is what sparked my interest, and that is what I'm looking for specifically. I don't really think I'll find it, either. I called Mayo and talked to the gastro folks there, they couldn't recall that kind of drug combo. I asked the pharmacy school folks at Emory in Atlanta, they said it would be a very unusual combo. So did several doc friends I have. Guess I wait now for Ricki to chime in. Or I drop it since I have a trip coming up and won't have access to the internet for several weeks. Might be the best option for all concerned.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

ricki lee Great to hear a success story for once.Are you sure fedotozine is the same as tramadol? Fedotozine seems to be still a trial drug whereas tramadol is on the market in Australia already.Can you point me to some more info on these drugsthanks gilly


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey everyone.. keep in mind that Rikki lives in Canada and access to meds and methods of treatment can vary greatly compared to what we have here in the States and even in Europe...Leslie


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Leslie, I live in the same province as Rikki, possibly the same city, and it's a big one. I got all my tests done in a timely fashion, and for free. We have free health care in Ontario, except for non-essential plastic surgery, etc. I hate to tell you, but we have some of the best care in the world right here in Ontario. Our Sick Kids Hospital is world famous. We have an area of Toronto that they call hospital row, because there are so many hospitals side by side. Why do you think so many people come to Canada, Toronto in particular-our health care and access to numerous hospitals.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I understood Ricki to say she got her meds from the Mayo trial because the wait was too long in Canada. Did I read it wrong?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah Canada is the third world.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Maybe where you live Spasman!! My igloo has all the modern ammenities!!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I have to agree with Sharon's zoo on this one. I also have had great experiences with our healthcare(i live in edmonton, alberta). I have never had to wait for any tests(MRIs,Cat scans,scopes,). THe only time i had to wait a few months was to see the gastro doctor. But that was because none of them were taking on new patients. I have nothing bad to say about the health care i have recieved. The only thing i want to know is how she gets her persciption of lotronex filled? If its not availiable in canada does she have to get it filled in the states?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Zoo







Maybe bad doctors are everywhere but seriously i have been hurt by many docs.They are not accurate at all most of the time.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Sharon.. Sorry you misunderstood my point and/or I didn't explain myself properly. My point should have included the fact that in OTHER countries, meds and treatment often are MORE comprehensive and proactive than here in the States. I was trying to point out that although we all 'speak English' there can be a translation problem. This was in response to (I think) Trudyg challenging some of the meds and treatments that Rikki listed. I don't think that Rikki is misinformed, I just think that in the States we MAY call certain drugs something differently than what you refer to them as.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks Sharon. Didn't realise (at first) that Ricki is from Canada but maybe that is where Trudyg was confused with the name of certain drugs HERE as opposed to THERE. Just a thought.Leslie


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Leslie, I wasn't insulted if that's what you think. I can only speak from real experience in Ontario(Where Rikki is from), not the rest of this huge country. Our health care is FREE. We don't usually have to go to the US(even though you guys are so nice down there) to get medical treatment. Even MRI's are easy to get appoinments for, I know Buffalo MRI has commericials aimed at the Canadian market though. But it's fast here and we have great doctors. Anyone with IBS knows there is NO cure, and most doctors don't know what to do about it as everyone seems to react a little differently. I have never heard of the meds that Rikki and Trudy are talking about. It's unfortunate, but I think Rikki is pulling our collective leg about spending outrageous amounts of money to go down there when everything is available here, and that she IS cured is questionable, why is she still on meds? IBS is a disorder that doctors can't seem to get a grip on and there is very little research being done on it either. These are things I have been told by my doctors. So I just live with it and, hope for better days. I think that's all anyone can hope for at this point. I do believe it is true that we call drugs different names, they are made from different manufacturers and there are also so many drugs out there and so many generic drugs too. Just like we call Pepsi and Coke "pop" up here you guys call it "soda", same thing. I think it's a shame she has not posted again, people want to ask her questions about the drugs she's apparently taking, but I believe it's because it's not true, and that's a shame.


----------

